# Scallops



## banjo5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. Will be smoking some 3-2-1 ribs this weekend. My wife isn't a big fan of rib meat and has asked for me to smoke scallops for her. Has anyone experienced smoking scallops and if so could you provide me with technique, times, and temp please. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 14, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us!  

Post the question here in the Seafood section.  I think someone did not too long ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/104/non-fish-seafood

If you need any help roaming around the forums...just holler.  Will be glad to help out!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2013)

They don't take very long to cook so I would put them on towards the end, or smoke them for a bit at the beginning then sear them on the grill later. They also don't need much smoke since they are pretty mild to begin with. I like to season with some pepper, garlic, sea salt, wrap them with bacon and skewer them.  Use a light flavored wood like apple, or peach! Good luck and post some photos of your grub!


----------



## banjo5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the great tips. Will try em out Saturday.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=shrimp+and++scallops&type=all


----------

